# new smoke generator pilot cheese smoking run



## dernektambura (Feb 9, 2019)

new smoke generator loaded with apple pellets... 2.2 lbs marble cheese... pilot run. ..


----------



## kruizer (Feb 9, 2019)

That is inspirational. Looks good.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 10, 2019)

Good luck, let us know how it turns out.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Feb 10, 2019)

Neat idea!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2019)

Why the paper towel?
Al


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 10, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Good luck, let us know how it turns out.
> 
> Chris


well, after 6 hrs of cold smoking, it turned out really nice..  apple wood and cheese darkened a couple of shades..


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 10, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Why the paper towel?
> Al


I gotta admit, I'm food safety freak... dont like idea cheese in contact with cold bbq grate... I flip cheese every hour to smoke it evenly. .


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2019)

dernektambura said:


> I gotta admit, I'm food safety freak... dont like idea cheese in contact with cold bbq grate... I flip cheese every hour to smoke it evenly. .



OK, that's cool.
As long as you are flipping it I'm sure you get enough smoke on it.
You may try sitting it on it's side so a larger area will be exposed to the smoke for a longer time.
Al


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 10, 2019)

My "egg shaped" bbq has round dome so I think smoke swirls around before exits. . there is vent at the top that regulates how much smoke exits.  .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 10, 2019)

Looking great new unit seems to be working fine.

Warren


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 10, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looking great new unit seems to be working fine.
> 
> Warren


thank you sir.. . yes I beleive this small smoke generator will do just fine...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 10, 2019)

dernektambura Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

